# Help - advice or reassurance needed



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Can't believe it.... Billy has eaten one of the kids Easter eggs!!!

Will he be ok? Is there anything I should or shouldn't do?

H x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think they need to eat a lot of chocolate before it can really hurt them. I've had to really hide our chocolate eggs this year because Olive loves to search for hidden food!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I wouldnt worry. he willl probably have the skits tonight but he should be fine if it was dark chocolat it might be a littl searios but an kids easter egg should be ok. delta was a puppy when she ate a bag of chocolat coins. just keep an eye on him. he might drink a bit more tonight


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Check out this thread. its got a website with a chart on how much cocolat it takes before your dog willl become ill

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=327


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you Kendal - I managed to get hold of my vet who said that if he hadn't been sick by now he has probably already digested it. I have to ring back tonight if he becomes sick or lethargic / unresponsive. Hopefully he will be fine 
H x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Can't believe it.... Billy has eaten one of the kids Easter eggs!!!
> 
> Will he be ok? Is there anything I should or shouldn't do?
> 
> H x


Personally I would phone your vet and inform them asap. Work out how much he had eaten versus his size. Human chocolate is poisonous to dogs and you may need to ensure you give him (on vets' advise) something to line his stomach as he is likely to have the runs and be sick. The vet would give him an injection to make him sick - and I would ensure he has access to water until you get proper advise.

Good Luck and wishing Billy a speedy recovery.

Stephen X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought it had to be quite alot of chocolate .. 

However since having dogs my kids don't even drop a little crumb of chocolate on the floor .. as I warned them it would make our lovely dogs poorly.. what a wicked mummy I am, well I have kids who are really tidy eater.. so a result really


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Helen, how much chocolate did he eat? Did he just have a nibble?

Pleased you called your vet for reassurance, I would do the same


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Stephen and Jo.
Yes the vets were very reassuring and said that although he ate the whole egg - both halves, there is not much chocolate in Cadbury milk chocolate! He is running around just his usual self so hopefully he will be fine. 
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Phew ... the whole egg .. oh Billy ... I have my hand over my mouth, in shock. you have done the right thing calling your vet Helen, sound like he is his usual happy self.. phew. 

I hope you told Billy that Easter egg was for JoJo from the Easter Bunny .. no rude Easter bunny girl jokes (colin or stephen) xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh he was well and truly told off and put in time out for 5 mins, I am putting the girls on sloppy poo duty tomorrow for leaving the egg on the sofa!!! 
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Your girls will love that job  ahhh bet they wont leave an Easter egg in Billy's reach ever again xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just to update - Billy is totally fine this morning, just his usuall self. Think he has a stomach of steel like my hubby!
Than goodness as it was quite scary for a while!!!
H x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Just to update - Billy is totally fine this morning, just his usuall self. Think he has a stomach of steel like my hubby!
> Than goodness as it was quite scary for a while!!!
> H x


Great News XXX:hug:

Stephen X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Phew chocolate issue .. sorted  

Brill news xxx


----------

